# Fuel



## kadora (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello 
I need your help guys / I am new in this hobby/ . I have finished 3 engines 
/ four stroke / and i would like to run them.The only place where i can run engines is  my flat. Using benzine is too smelly for my family.
I have tried  to feed engines with propane butane gas but i am not able to ignite this gas properly .
I read that alcohol could be used as fuel but i am not sure.   
If you know about some "fragrant"       fuel please give me advice .
Thank you


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 23, 2013)

Kadora,
You should to be able to get any functioning engine to run at constant speed on propane gas using most any carburetor. Variable speed is more difficult and requires tuning a carb to the engine. In either case, it will require a gas demand regulator (plans available on the net) and a low pressure regulator (4" hg. to 1 psi) to provide reliable starting. You might need a restrictor plate in the carb throat to provide adequate draw on the fuel line. Also, open up the spark gap. Propane is an excellent fuel, with very little odor. Unfortunately, the carbon monoxide danger is still present with propane. Keep a CO monitor handy. 

Jeff


----------



## kadora (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello
Thank you very much Rustkolector for your information.
I will open spark gap according your advice and to build
the demand regulator .

This forum is SIMPLY THE BEST.


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 24, 2013)

kadora said:


> Hello
> I need your help guys / I am new in this hobby/ . I have finished 3 engines
> / four stroke / and i would like to run them.The only place where i can run engines is  my flat. Using benzine is too smelly for my family.
> I have tried  to feed engines with propane butane gas but i am not able to ignite this gas properly .
> ...


 
Hi,

This is not what you want to hear but I strongly advise you not to run any IC engine of anysort indoors, particularly a flat. It is just too dagerous because of fire risk and the fumes. Try and run these outside to make sure that they run and if anything goes wrong then atleast there is no risk of fire or danger to life and property.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## Till (Jan 24, 2013)

Alcohol or propane-butane gas will do fine as fuels (keep window open!), but the engine oil is a real big problem. On start and as long as the engine is cold, oil fumes and lots of highly toxic and carcinogenic particles of partly burned engine oil are emitted. 
Model engines lack sufficient seals at valve stems and bad oder missing oil scraper rings on the piston making things even worse.
(Plastic insulators on homemade spark-plugs are very dangerous, too).


----------



## johanvanzanten (Jan 24, 2013)

*Hi Kadora,*

*I have very good results running my engines on washing benzine or Coleman stove fuel. In fact I don't use anything else. I think however it is not wise to run your engines in a small room unless you have a proper ventilation. On exhibitions I have never had complains about my running engines but that's mostly a much bigger space.*

*Regards,*

*Johan.*


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.powerpluslubricants.com/fuelfragrances.html

There are many scents and my brother inlaw has tried almost all of them. The best one is the groovy grape.

I had 2 10 year old kids at the NAMES show convinced that the Peewee V4 ran on grape juice. Mix with 110 octane and it smells so sweet!!!


----------



## kadora (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you guys for your kind advices .
I will wait for warm spring season to run engine outside.

Kadora


----------

